# [SOLVED]Unknow Symbol in Module - Sound Module - Zen-Sources

## Holysword

I just recompiled mey kernel and whole system, but when I try to load snd-emu10k1 I get:

```
kuroiryu linux # modprobe snd-emu10k1

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

kuroiryu linux # 
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You need to run make clean first. That will clear up your module problems. If that doesn't work, you will have to go for a more drastic means of cleaning stale object code. We'll start with easy, and if it works, then no need for fancy. If it doesn't, I can make fancy work, too.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Holysword

Well, actually I already tried make clean, and it did not worked, but just for sure I tried it again. And still not working...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you do make modules_install?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Holysword

Of course bro!

But now that you mentioned, I just noticed that it is sending the modules to "/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057-dirty" instead of "/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057".

I tried to use the modules inside "/lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3-01931-g513b057-dirty" and got the same result.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Does this happen with non-Zen sources? Since you are using not only Zen, but rc version kernels, there could be any manner of problem with the source itself. Also, this might be a good time to remove the old /lib/modules/<kernel_src> directory and redo it. You might also want to move your .config out of the source directory, and run make mrproper, and then recompile using make && make modules_install.

Beyond that, I'm fresh out of ideas.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Holysword

Well, except by the gentoo-sources, I tried all sugestions before... and none worked. 

And the beauty of the thing is to keep with zen-sources  :Razz: 

Any other clue?

----------

## ponciarello

yeah, we know, but cheater is mandatory about trying also on upstream: from his signature

 *Quote:*   

> Try upstream FIRST. If its broken there too, dont tell me about it!

 

it happened to me, days ago, and was a problem in upstream pulls   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## cheater1034

disable CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO

----------

## Holysword

Well, I found the reason of the problem, and now I feel ashamed ><"

When I wrote my grub.conf, I copied the skeleton from somewhere, and at the mount line for /boot partition, there was the flag "noauto".

There was a bzImage in that partition, but when I updated the kernel, the partition was not mounted. So, make install saved the bzImage into /boot, but it was only a directory... but the modules where installed into the proper part. In other words, I were using modules for a kernel that was not the one loaded.

Now its fixed ><"

(2 days wasted with this crap!?!?)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Don't feel too bad. We've all chewed on a sux donut. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

